# [Outlook 2010] DropDownList mit Werten aus Excel füllen



## Brainyac (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit Stunden am suchen, aber ich finde einfach nichts, was mein Problem lösen könnte.

Ich möchte ein Formular in Outlook 2010 erstellen, wo ich eine DropDown-Liste habe, dessen Werte aus Excel kommen.

Bin absoluter Neuling in VBA und finde auch nichts 

Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen
_-Brain_


----------

